# Trails in der Provence



## Vittangi (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte mich nochmal für die genialen Guidevorschläge für meine Südfrankreichreise bedanken. 
Der Führer "chemin privée" und die VTT-Guides von www.vtopo.com sind echt klasse. 
In der Gegend um Apt gibt es unzählige Trails mit geilen Downhills, von denen ich einige probiert hab. Mehr für Tourenleute mit einem Sinn für die wunderbare Landschaft ist die Route des Cèdres über den Petit Luberon zu empfehlen.
Weiter südlich in unmittelbarer Umgebung von Marseille gibt es ebenso prima Trails. Leider ist dort im Sommer bei starkem Wind (Mistral) wegen Waldbrandgefahr das Biken verboten.
Wer sich für das Biken in dieser Region interessiert, kann sich gerne mal
bei www.actionweiss.de umschauen.

Vittangi


----------



## BiNkZ (27. Oktober 2009)

Mal blöd gefragt: Was haben Waldbrände mit biken zu tun? Ist das jetzt als Bikerschutz gedacht oder haben sie Angst dass Biker Waldbrände auslösen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steehl (28. Oktober 2009)

Biken und Waldbrand haben erstmal nichts miteinander zu tun. Aber in sehr trockenen Zeiten wird (zumindest in Südfrankreich und Korsika) an windigen Tagen der Zutritt zu den gefährdeten Gebieten für Jedermann verboten, da im Falle eines Brandes die Rettung extrem schwierig wäre.


----------



## Vittangi (28. Oktober 2009)

Waldbrände sind der große Horror in Südfrankreich. In der Regel gibt es jeden Sommer einige große Brände. Für die Biker hat das eine schlechte und eine gute Seite:Bei starkem Wind ist halt wegen der Brandgefahr das Befahren des Waldes verboten. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es in diesen Gebieten unzählige gut befestigte Pisten , die für die Feuerwehr angelegt wurden, aber auch für Biker gut zu befahren sind. So kommt man in Gebiete, die man sonst mit dem Bike nur schwer erreichen würde. 
Sinnvoll wäre halt, wenn man nicht gerade im Hochsommer zum Biken hinfährt. Ich denke, diese Gegend wäre auch im Herbst und Winter super.

Mit dem Auto oder Motorrad war ich schon oft dort. Mit dem Mountainbike war es das erste, mit Sicherheit aber nicht das letzte Mal.

Viele Grüße

Vittangi


----------



## groovemax (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenne die Beschriebene Gegend sehr, sehr gut, durch diverse Paddel und Bike Urlaube.
Meiner Meinung nach, geht man in diese Region nicht im Hochsommer, wenns heiss ist und die Wiesen  verbrannt sind. Viel schöner und nicht so heiß ist es in den Monaten April (Baumblüte), Mai, September und Indiansummer September, Oktober.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Vittangi (4. Januar 2010)

Dieser Tip ist wirklich sinnvoll. Auch wenn man im Mai mal noch den einen oder anderen Regentag erwischen kann, sollte man trotzdem die heißen Sommermonate meiden. Die Einheimischen fahren zwar auch im Sommer, doch meistens zu früher Stunde, so dass sie zurück sind, wenn die Hitze losgeht. Das ist natürlich im Urlaub etwas krass, wenn man abends bald schlafen gehen soll, damit man früh rauskommt.
Allerdings spricht auch die aufblühende Natur in der Provence eher für einen Urlaub im Frühjahr. Im Herbst kann man dann oft nur noch die tollen Gerüche der Provence genießen.

Grüße
Vittangi


----------



## schotti65 (4. Januar 2010)

Vittangi schrieb:


> ...In der Gegend um Apt gibt es unzählige Trails mit geilen Downhills, von denen ich einige probiert hab...
> 
> ...Wer sich für das Biken in dieser Region interessiert, kann sich gerne mal
> bei www.actionweiss.de umschauen...



Kannst Du das ein bischen mehr beschreiben; wie hoch sind die Berge, was ist für Dich ein geiler DH, trägst Du auch mal Protektoren?

Actionweiss.de scheint eher tourenorientiert zu sein.
Auf vttopo hab ich mich nicht zurechtgefunden, wenn ich da im Suchfenster "chemin privée" eingebe kommt nix vernünftiges bei raus; kannst Du eine konkrete Bezugsquelle angeben?

Gruss
schotti


----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> kannst Du eine konkrete Bezugsquelle angeben?



http://www.cheminprive.com/01dt.htm


----------



## schotti65 (4. Januar 2010)

Merci!

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob 3 DHs rund um Abt einem eher protektorenorientierten Urlaubswunsch genügen würden. Hm. Vielleicht sagt ja Vittangi noch was dazu.


----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2010)

3 DHs ist eben ein kurzurlaub.  

aber da gibts noch mehr: http://vtopo.fr/?-VTOPO-Provence-Nord-Experts-

is aber nun mal kein expliziter bikepark.


----------



## schotti65 (4. Januar 2010)

Provence-Nord ist bestellt, mal schaun was da so drinsteht.
April hab ich noch nix vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiratPilot (5. Januar 2010)

Hey schotti, in der Provence wäre ich sofort dabei! Aber wohl eher tourenmäßig...


----------



## Vittangi (5. Januar 2010)

Mit meiner Beschreibung "geile Downhills" hab ich anscheinend Freunden aus der HardCore-Abteilung Appetit gemacht. Mit Bikepark-Downhills kann die Gegend um Apt sicher nicht mithalten. Die von mir gemeinten Downhills fand ich so geil, weil sie so richtig schön flüssig zu fahren sind und ich da einen gewissen Flow spüren kann. Und selbst meine Freundin, die sich in steilen Passagen noch nicht ganz so sicher fühlt, konnte zum Beispiel auf dem Stück zwischen Caseneuve und Rablassin (das bei chemin privee gar nicht als Downhill bezeichnet ist) Freude am Fahren empfinden. 
Wer schwierigere Downhills sucht, findet mit Sicherheit bei www.vtopo.com
in den Editionen "Experts" bzw. "Enduro-Freeride-Descente" die richtigen und vor allem zahlreiche Vorschläge. Ich selbst bin mit der Edition "Initiés"
bzw. "Randonnée-Cross Country-Enduro" für Provence Sud sehr zufrieden gewesen. Dieser Guide deckt allerdings nur den Bereich um Marseille bzw. südlich von Aix en Provence ab.
Wer exotische Landschaften, eine beeindruckende Natur und die Provence mit ihren wunderbaren Gerüchen, aber auch ihren Gaumenfreuden liebt, sollte sich einen Bikeurlaub in dieser Gegend nicht entgehen lassen.

Grüße
Vittangi


----------



## chrisxrossi (13. März 2010)

zum Thema DH´s kann ich sagen, das es dort schon mehr als 3 Stück gibt. Allerdings sind die natürlich auch relativ lang. Deshalb ist man mit einem reinem Downhiller nicht so gut aufgehoben, da man ja irgendwie hoch kommen muss. 
In den letzten 4 Jahren bin ich 2-3 mal pro Jahr nach Apt gefahren. Mit einem Stumpjumper ist man zwar gut bedient, wer aber bergab maximalen Spaß haben möchte ist mit eimem Froggy oder ähnlichem Bike genau passend unterwegs.

Der Bike Guide Chemin privee ist ein muss. Man kann ihn im Fremdenverkehrsamt in Apt direkt kaufen. In den dort geschilderten Touren sind natürlich immer wieder super Abfahrten enthalten, die man in Deutschland sicher als DH´s bezeichnen würde. 

Einen kleinen Bikepark gibt es auch. Ist aber nicht zu vergleichen mit z.B. Winterberg.

Gut und günstig kann man auf dem Campingplatz Les Cedres übernachten, mitten im Ort. Dort Spricht man auch gut deutsch.

Mein Fazit ist: Es ist für jeden was dabei, super Trails, endlose Uphills und auch anspruchsvolle DH´s mit Fussßball großen Steintepichen die nicht enden wollen. Zwar kein Champery aber dennoch ein muss. Im Sommer eigentlich zu heiss(dann lieber nach Les Gets) Im Frühjar oder Herbst perfekt. Aber alles ohne Lift, dafür manchmal schon zu einsam. Und selbst nach 14 Tagen hat man noch nicht alle Trails durch.


----------



## tourraser (14. März 2010)

Könnte mir jemand Tips für eine Unterkunft geben, möglichst eine Ferienwohnung.
Unser französisch ist leider nicht vorhanden. Also möglichst ferienwohnung wo man sich auf deutsch oder englisch voran kommt.

touurraser


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (14. März 2010)

Vittangi schrieb:


> Die von mir gemeinten Downhills fand ich so geil, weil sie so richtig schön flüssig zu fahren sind und ich da einen gewissen Flow spüren kann. Und selbst meine Freundin, die sich in steilen Passagen noch nicht ganz so sicher fühlt, konnte zum Beispiel auf dem Stück zwischen Caseneuve und Rablassin (das bei chemin privee gar nicht als Downhill bezeichnet ist) Freude am Fahren empfinden.



angesichts der Fotos bei actionweiss.de frag ich mich schon etwas, warum man für solche zweispurigen Schotterpisten überhaupt ein VTT benutzen sollte ... bietet die Gegend auch echte, einspurige Trails?


----------



## chrisxrossi (14. März 2010)

Hallo kein Trinkwasser,

vergiss irgendwelche Fotos! Es ist das Singletrailparadies überhaupt. Da kommt weder Les Gets, Le deux Alpes oder Alpe d´Huez mit. Aber wie gesagt, kein Lift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dönermann (6. April 2010)

du kannst mir doch nicht sagen dass porte du soleil nicht so gut ist wie die provence was dh betreffen soll?! naja ich hab im sommer zwei wochen zeit das rauszubekommen und vorher noch zeit prote su soleil abzuchecken.


----------



## dubbel (6. April 2010)

dönermann schrieb:


> du kannst mir doch nicht sagen dass porte du soleil nicht so gut ist wie die provence was dh betreffen soll?!


nein: er redet von einem singletrailparadies ohne lift. 
PDS ist ein riesiger bikepark. 

beides auf seine art super, aber nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Danimal (6. April 2010)

Der Luberon ist ein absolutes Singletrail-Tourenparadies mit reichlich schmalen, steilen, wurzeligen und steinigen Trails.
Die im Buch beschriebenen drei DH-Strecken fand ich abschnittsweise schon sehr anspruchsvoll, für reine Downhiller aber vermutlich eher flowig. Lifte gibt's nicht und man muss schon ordentlich kurbeln, um in den Genuss zu kommen.
Ich würde in Bonnieux nach einer Unterkunft schauen, das ist lauschiger als Apt. Und: Tria-Pellen einpacken und zur Entspannung den Mont Ventoux auf der Straße bezwingen (~170km ab/bis Bonnieux).

Attacke!
Dan


----------



## chrisxrossi (6. April 2010)

Hi dönermann, wie dubbel schon richtig gelesen hat, ist es ein Single Trail Paradies und kein DH Paradies. Wenn Du vor oder nach Les Gets noch ein bischen Zeit hast, dann fahr rüber nach Le Deux Alpes und Alpe d´Huez. Vor allen in Alpe d´Huez gibt es harte DH´s.


----------



## dönermann (7. April 2010)

ne zeit hab ich leider nicht weil ich noch leider kein auto fahren darf (16). aber was meint ihr: kommt man auch mit nem dh'ler auch einigermaßen auf den singletrials voran?
ich hab mir mal diesen einen dh,fr und enduro führer für den norden der provence bestellt. das meiste davon ist ca 20autominuten von unserer unterkunft entfernt. und auf hin und rückfahrt wir ein ein- bis zweitägiger stop in les gets gemacht^^


----------



## chrisxrossi (7. April 2010)

es gibt direkt bei  Apt einen Dh, der auch ein par Elemente hat. Den schiebt man sowieso hoch. Die Single Trails selbst sind sehr weitläufig. Das wird ne Qual mit nem Bike ala Demo oder so. Stinky geht. Versuch dich hochshutteln zu lassen nach La Garde d´Apt. Von da wärs kein Problem. Aber Du brauchst entweder einen Guide oder das Buch Chemin Privee, sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## schotti65 (31. Mai 2010)

Wir waren jetzt zu dritt Mitte Mai da, hier ist unser Bericht.


----------



## dubbel (31. Mai 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Wir waren jetzt zu dritt Mitte Mai da, hier ist unser Bericht.



Une *un* voyage en Provence

wo wart ihr denn noch, ausser verdon?


----------



## schotti65 (31. Mai 2010)

Kommt noch. Hoffe ich.
Ich werd dann auch den Bezug zu obigem Führer ergänzen.
Aber erst soll Pirat mal fleissig berichterstatten.


----------



## schotti65 (6. Juni 2010)

Update: der Bericht von Kollege Pirat ist jetzt komplett.

Außerdem hab ich noch etwas zum verwendeten VTOPO-Freeride Führer geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (11. Juni 2010)

Danimal schrieb:


> ... und zur Entspannung den Mont Ventoux auf der Straße bezwingen (~170km ab/bis Bonnieux).


Das ist natürlich sehr geil, alle drei Auffahrten sind vom Rythmus grundverschieden.
Ich war dieses Jahr allerdings mit dem MTB am Ventoux, und der rockt!
Hoch gehts über Bedoin, im Foret de Cedres gehts dann irgendwann links ab-Route forestière, man kommt dann ungefähr 200Hm über der Skistation Mont Serein raus und Kurbelt den Rest auf Asphalt bis zum Sommet.
Dann gehts 1500Hm abwärts, erst über die Glatze danach feinster Singletrail mit flow und allem drum und dran. Ich häng den .gpx mal dran.
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Triple-M (19. Juni 2010)

specialist schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich sehr geil, alle drei Auffahrten sind vom Rythmus grundverschieden.
> Ich war dieses Jahr allerdings mit dem MTB am Ventoux, und der rockt!
> Hoch gehts über Bedoin, im Foret de Cedres gehts dann irgendwann links ab-Route forestière, man kommt dann ungefähr 200Hm über der Skistation Mont Serein raus und Kurbelt den Rest auf Asphalt bis zum Sommet.
> Dann gehts 1500Hm abwärts, erst über die Glatze danach feinster Singletrail mit flow und allem drum und dran. Ich häng den .gpx mal dran.
> Grüsse specialist



...danke für den Track, bin gerade aktuell geschäftlich in Carpentras und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir am Sonntag ein Bike auszuleihen und den Monte hochzukraxeln - da kommt Deine Tour natürlich gerade recht. Hab sie mir gerade schon mal grob angesehen, sieht echt klasse aus. Mal sehen, ob das Wetter mitspielt, dann steht das Ding wohl ziemlich sicher auf dem Programm !

Gruß, Tim


----------



## Terenze (8. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da wir bald in der Provence Urlaub machen, hab ich die Suche mal angeschmissen - et voila - tatsächlich was zur Provence gefunden 
Euer Bericht hat sich super gelesen, schön geschrieben und tolle Bilder! 
Uns verschlägt es diesmal in die Nähe von Oraison. Da ihr ja von diesen Tourguides berichtet habt, würde mich es interessieren, ob´s diese auch in einer anderen Sprache gibt bzw. jmd aus dem Forum dorte Strecken- / Ortskenntnis besitzt und was empfehlen kann.

Danke schonmal! 

Grüße

Terenze


----------



## Vittangi (11. August 2014)

Hallo Terenze,
ich war dieses Jahr wieder mal in der Provence, allerdings etwas südlicher, in der Umgebung von Marseille. Das Biken dort hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Du musst allerdings früh raus, damit du in der Mittagshitze wieder zurück am Pool bist.
Für "Provence Sud" habe ich auch den französischen Führer von www.vtopo.fr  - mittlerweile haben die auch die GPS-Daten im Angebot. Ich hab mich allerdings mit dem Vtopo und den IGT-Karten, die du vor Ort überall kaufen kannst, gut zurecht gefunden. Für dich wäre noch der zweisprachige Führer von Fabrice Taillefer und Daniel Geiger "Apt Luberon - BikeGuide" interessant. Apt dürfte nicht zu weit von deinem Ferienort sein.
Für Leseratten hab ich ein köstliches Buch von Peter Mayle entdeckt: Mein Jahr in der Provence.
Eine schöne Zeit in der Provence

Vittangi


----------

